# Re-enacting Weathertop



## Snaga (Dec 7, 2002)

I recently took part in an impromptu re-enactment of the famous Weathertop scene. We did the movie version, because we were at the windmill in this pic, and at 2 AM it reminded us of the movie version of Amon Sul.

But we did realise from this that Frodo stamping out the fire with his bare feet was really stupid. Our reenactment set Frodo's size 12 Adidas' on fire. (In our reenactment, Frodo was about 6' 1" ). You've gotta wonder... surely he would have lost some foot hair at the very least?

Am I the only one who would do something like this?


----------



## Mablung (Dec 7, 2002)

Yes I would, but I think I would have given Frodo something fire retardent on his feet or just skip that little part.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

You could've always shot the scene of Frodo's upper body with him stamping the ground, then have someone off screen just put the fire out with a sack or something.


----------



## Snaga (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes yes yes! I know there are plenty of things you could do to make it LOOK like he'd put the fire out. But my point is, the idea of stamping out a fire with bare feet is just ludicrous. It should never have been put in the film.

And it took us about 15 minutes of continuous stamping (with shoes on) to put our fire out. Frodo goes from 0 to complete exstinguishment in 6 seconds. Its just wrong!

Almost as ludicrous is that I think they were cooking eggs over that fire. Can you imagine the difficulties with carrying eggs around in a backpack? It makes the chances of catching a ranger off his guard suddenly seem quite good.

Also, in the dark, everyone looks like a ringwraith if they put their hood up. (These outdoor trips are big learning experiences... I recommend them highly )


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2002)

I almost clicked 'Snaga is a nutter', but that would have been cruel  

But that's a good point about Frodo's feet, but surely his feet were thicker, because they don't wear shoes? So maybe he could put the fire out. But I think Eilijah's feet should have melted...


----------



## Eledhwen (Dec 8, 2002)

*Frodo's feet*

It's possible to put a small fire out by kicking it about, especially if the grass was damp (which it would have been at that time of year) - the embers need each other to stay alight. Also, Frodo was in fear of his life. With nothing else around, his feet were probably the quickest and toughest extinguisher available.

so, did you all have cloaks with hoods, or were you just (wearing) anoraks when you thought you looked like ringwraiths?


----------



## Snaga (Dec 8, 2002)

Yes if Elijah had really done that his rubber prosthetic hobbits feet would have melted. But if Frodo had done that I'm sure his foothair would have been on fire even if his thick leathery soles could cope with the heat.

THe smell of burning foot-hair... that would have driven away the ringwraiths. That would stop their sniffing! 

Yeah we were just wearing anoraks. We didnt go there with the intention of re-enacting Weathertop. It just happened that way!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by snaga1 _
> * Frodo goes from 0 to complete exstinguishment in 6 seconds. Its just wrong!
> *



Laughs...0 to WHAT in less than 6 seconds...*giggles* You SOO shouldn't have said that...cos now I can't stop laughing!



> _Originally posted by CraigSmith _
> *I almost clicked 'Snaga is a nutter', but that would have been cruel
> *



But the Snaga IS a nutter! 

Anyway, I think the word "anorak" just sucks. 

And I WOULD camp out on Weathertop, even in December!! (And Snaga, you promised to take me to see it, remember?) But if any crazy little hobbit wakes me up by thwacking me and screaming like a cave troll I can guarantee that crazy little hobbit will get chased around that windmill! (In lay of course!)   Or if crazy little hobbit is crazy adorable I might just let him be and feed him marshmallows.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

It sounds awesome!!! I'd do that sort of thing. Once I made an igloo and spent the night in it!
 I love camping.


----------



## Dragon (Dec 12, 2002)

While this is very funny, and feet do not put out fires efficiently, I'm sorry to say that I put "snaga is a nutter" I would re-enact the scene, but not the fire-stamping-out-part because I like fires, and I like my feet.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Hehe. Snaga IS a nutter!!!
Crazy orc falling for a crazy elf...It's insane!


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Dec 12, 2002)

Hehe. Snaga IS a nutter!!!
Crazy orc falling for a crazy elf...It's insane! 

Anyway HE didn't use his shoes.  I'm assuming it was his Tall-Housemate cos he said he was tall. The End.


----------



## *Lady Aragorn* (Jan 1, 2003)

frodo's feet would have burned. but i voted for the nice crispy bacon one.


----------



## Snaga (Jan 7, 2003)

You would have had to settle for marshmallows cos thats all we had that we could toast.

Fires are good, Dragon, but not if they lead to ancient windmills burning down! We were good little campers and put the fire out before going into the tent to sleep.

Since there were 7 of us sharing a 4 man tent, it was quite cosy even on a windswept December night! Someone was snoring like a cave-troll tho. That didnt help.


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 7, 2003)

Was it you? *grins and has to run away swiftly to avoid being thwacked*


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 18, 2004)

I guess it was silly to stomp out the fire with bare feet. It could have been credible if there had been a puddle near by. He could have rushed to this after and the audiance could hear this sizzle then steam comes up. Hell, maybe the feet are so hot they boil the puddle dry. Then the ringwriaths saw this from afar and later try it at Bruinen. They kick Glorfindel down and heat the hooves on the torch and then step into Bruinen.... but it fails of course, the whole idea of a a couple hooves (no matter how hot) boiling off an entire flowing river is a little far-fetched. 

 .... ?


----------



## Snaga (Jul 19, 2004)

I'm very grateful Nóm. Firstly for reviving this thread. Secondly for showing those mean people what a REAL nutter is.

So, for the record, I'm neither a nutter, nor do I snore like a cave-troll.

My own theory is that on a cutting room floor somewhere there is a line where Frodo, running up to the fire shouts: "Crispy bacon? I'll show you crispy. Try some toasted corns."


----------



## Confusticated (Jul 19, 2004)

Snaga said:


> I'm very grateful Nóm. Firstly for reviving this thread. Secondly for showing those mean people what a REAL nutter is.



It was both the least and the most I could do. 



> My own theory is that on a cutting room floor somewhere there is a line where Frodo, running up to the fire shouts: "Crispy bacon? I'll show you crispy. Try some toasted corns."



hehehehe... ah, I wish it is true, it would restore my faith in corn humour once again. Which had long ago fell late from the stock(ing) and was dried (read "burned") out, and will now (be back by) pop(ular demand). Ah indeed... consider me a cornnut... and a nutty corny, and a corner nutter of a caliber never before seen. Alas! The corniest and nutiest! Woe!

_¯Help me if you can, I'm feeling Nutter ¯_


----------



## e.Blackstar (Aug 4, 2004)

Yes, Snaga is a nutter. yes, Frodo's feet would have crisped at least a little. No, you and your friends are not the only people who would ever do that.


----------



## Niirewen (Aug 6, 2004)

Well.. hobbits never wore shoes, so they must have pretty tough feet! I don't know if they were tough enough to stamp out fires without being harmed, though. Probably the hair would catch on fire, I guess. But no, I don't think I'd ever do that. Well, depends what shoes I was wearing.


----------



## Hobbit-queen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Um..........*

*You should have burnt Frodo's feet. *
*My saying, " Pain is temporary, but film is forever."*
*Please, take my advice. Plus, the screaming in agony will add to the great effects!*

* Always, *

* Hobbit-queen*
*  *


----------



## Wonko The Sane (Jan 27, 2006)

What I want to know is why he wanted to stamp the fire out at all, since the Wraiths were afraid of fire.


----------

